# Plant ideas for a 10 gallon?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a lot of 10g tanks. One of them is completely filled with dwarf sag. That plant is just too aggressive to grow in that size tank with anything else. Most sword plants are just too big (except for the smallest ones ie. ) Crypts work well, Anubias works well as does Hygro ‘kompakt’ I like the smaller leaved rotalas for background plants. DHG is pretty good. For some reason lilaeopsis lacks fans but it does pretty well for me and doesn’t grow all that fast. Slow is good in a 10g tank!


----------



## lettuceman44 (Sep 20, 2012)

BruceF said:


> I have a lot of 10g tanks. One of them is completely filled with dwarf sag. That plant is just too aggressive to grow in that size tank with anything else. Most sword plants are just too big (except for the smallest ones ie. ) Crypts work well, Anubias works well as does Hygro ‘kompakt’ I like the smaller leaved rotalas for background plants. DHG is pretty good. For some reason lilaeopsis lacks fans but it does pretty well for me and doesn’t grow all that fast. Slow is good in a 10g tank!


I figured the growth would be slow enough to not run into that issue haha.

I'll take a look at rotalas.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

My fav is Windlov java fern. For a smaller tank.
Very lacy looking.


----------



## lettuceman44 (Sep 20, 2012)

amcoffeegirl said:


> My fav is Windlov java fern. For a smaller tank.
> Very lacy looking.


Looks pretty awesome! I'll have to look for some.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've currently got a 10g with some crypts that are doing ok, they are on a small terrace in the backcorner (maybe an extra inch or two higher then the rest of the substrate), and the leaves almost reach to the top, so I think it's currently about perfectly sized for it's location. No clue what variety it is though...

As to the anubias, I love those plants, but for a 10g, you probably want to get the nana or petit varieties.


----------



## Mikeyp85 (Jan 24, 2014)

My 10 is loaded with Anubias nana petites. Awesome plant..Also some crypts and narrow leaf java fern and buces. I'd say go with the petite for sure.. There nice looking small plants.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have some if you want to pay shipping? $5
Two larger mother plants. Switching one of my tanks to trident fern.

There may be hitchhikers. I have mts, ramshorn, and pond snails present. Also have very lazy assasin snails and fire red shrimp. Never know what gets lost in those ferns.


----------



## lettuceman44 (Sep 20, 2012)

How about corkscrew val? I read they don't grow as much as jungle val.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

You should look into Jungle Val Nana. I forgot the name, though. You can use Rotala Rotundifolia, or Ludwigia Repens to cover the heater. You can also use some drift wood and cover it with Java Moss, and place it in front of the heater. You should look at my 10 gallon tank for some ideas. I would advise to paint the back of your background with some Acrylic paint, and a roller. You just need about 3 coats.


----------



## lettuceman44 (Sep 20, 2012)

Back of my tank is alright painted black.

Thanks for the plant tips!


----------



## lettuceman44 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there a moss that isn't stringy as java moss, but still works well in low light?


----------

